# The Dogs of Matrix Kennels (video)



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't think I ever posted this on here, but I figured a lot of people would like to see it. I made it in honor of Matrix kennels a couple years ago when I fell in love with their dogs (thanks Lindsay!) haha I just found this vid when I was goin through my youtube account!

The music is by the Scorpions with the Berlin Orchestra, I mixed parts of my favorite songs together.


----------



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

some beautiful dogs in the video.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

lol girl, this is cute i like it 

i remember contacting the kennel asking to have their site added to mine when i first got started and they really supported me telling me how it's hard to find dedicated kids nowadays. I respect them in full.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah I asked permission to make the video and the kennel owner really liked it!  They are really good people from what I've heard.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Good stuff  Love the vid girl you did a great job with it.


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

great video, what program did you use? i liked it alot.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks I just used windows movie maker. I have done a lot of videos with it.


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

they have some of the best looking dogs and i only hear good things about them


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

wait a sec did I just see it said they have been breeding for 30 years? I know they started with Trinity right? she is still alive so how can they be breeding the line for 30 years? Megan is that a typo?


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Matrix is a very reputable kennel. Their dogs are very nice looking and acting. I have referred lots of people to them over the years. I think 30 years is a typo, I would say probably 13 years , but I could be wrong. 

*On another note (NOT REFERRING TO MATRIX IN THIS STATEMENT): That is one of my pet peeves about a lot of breeders. Many count years as children owning pet pitbulls, or years in 4h training, as years into the breed. I think that stuff is great, but the years experience should start when a person is an adult and actively competing with their dogs(trials/shows/clubs). Many also combine the years of both partner in the kennel and add them together, I think that is misleading also. If that was the case, me an my husband would have 55 years into the breed total, LOL!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, I don't know where the 30 years thing came from. Scot would have been a teenager. LOL


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I love Matrix dogs! I always use their kennel as an example of how breeders should be.

It doesn't help that I LOVE Zion. I wish I knew of some Matrix owned dogs up here in Michigan. I would love to see them in action.


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

awesome video those are some great looking dogs. loved the music.


----------

